# Burstner Argos 747 height please.



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know the overall height of the Burstner Argos 747 on the MultiJet chassis? 

Regards

Russell


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Russ, it is 10ft 4" mate.

steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bustner*

Hi

Duly noted.

I was comparing the heights of various motorhomes.

The Dethleffs A7871-2 is 10 feet 6, the Kontiki is just about 10 feet on the dot and your babba is just in between.

R


----------

